# Dog with UTIs



## OrangeLexus (Jan 28, 2012)

I have had this dog since she was 6 months old (5.5 years old now) and she has always had issues with UTIs-When I think she is starting to get one we go into the vet she gives us antibiotics and it will clear up, a few months later she has another one. Does anyone know of a good supplement that I could get to help this?


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

We use a little cranberry juice in Demi's water occasionally, and this seems to help. She used to get urine infections frequently, but touch wood, has not had any in ages now. I'm sure there will be others along with lots of other ideas also. 

Tracy
xx


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Cranberry juice or cranberry pills daily. They do a great job.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Another vote for cranberry.


----------



## OrangeLexus (Jan 28, 2012)

She is terrible with taking pills/finding them in food so I would probably go the juice route-how much would I give? I am giving ACV right now and have seen a little improvement but not a lot, would it be okay to give the ACV with the cranberry?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Another vote for cranberry. Google Solid Gold's Berry Balance, pretty sure it's a powder. Also, you need to get lots a water into your dog. You can water her food, use a dehydrated food such as The Honest Kitchen or add canned to the kibble with water for a nice stew.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I've used Cranimals Original for my pups, it's a powder and all of my dogs will literally lick it out of my hand.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

A simple sugar called D-mannose. My puppy had a UTI when she was about 4 months old, gave her D-Mannose for a time, she's never had one again. I have a jar of D-Mannose that I keep on hand in case I need to use it. 

It comes in tablet or powder form. 
Check out the reviews on the link for the powder. I use the caplets, but may as well use the powder since most of the time I broke the tablet apart and sprinkled it on her food. 
Amazon.com: Now Foods D-Mannose Powder, 3-Ounce: Health & Personal Care

Joe


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

OrangeLexus said:


> She is terrible with taking pills/finding them in food so I would probably go the juice route-how much would I give? I am giving ACV right now and have seen a little improvement but not a lot, would it be okay to give the ACV with the cranberry?


I put my pups meds inside a Pill Pocket, and then give it to them as a treat.
They love em. They just came out with a Peanut Butter flavor!


----------

